# What do you think?



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

In my ever growing arsonal of stuff (gear junkie) I came across this.
What would you pay for it? Be reasonable...

It apparently has less than 5 hrs on it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

1,200.00 I just got one simillar


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

how old does it look to you?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Seeing as I don't need one and would have to try and make room for it, I wouldn't buy it unless it was a screaming deal, $300-$400 or so. I know it's worth more but it has more to do with my situation. I usually try and pay 50% or less than the new price for anything used, no matter how new it is. I'm a cheapskate. :thumbsup:






Paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks less than 6 months old


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> Looks less than 6 months old


 
Like the age of that model. She said it was just taken out of storage...and that it fired right up.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tankless said:


> how old does it look to you?


 
It looks brand new from the pic but searching Google I can only find the EG3500 and it looks a little bit bigger than the one in the pic and it has more outlets. I wouldn't know if that was a model from last year of 10 years ago though.






Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That's exaclty what I was thinking. I just don't know if it's 5 yrs or older. I think it would be great for powerless jobs and camping. I've never really needed it, other than camping. But it's a great deal....hmmm, decisions - decisions....



rocksteady said:


> It looks brand new from the pic but searching Google I can only find the EG3500 and it looks a little bit bigger than the one in the pic and it has more outlets. I wouldn't know if that was a model from last year of 10 years ago though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the wattage output? Can't be more than 3000 or 3500. Looks like a cheaper version of Honda generators. No bells or whistles on it. I say 350.00 tops.


----------

